# Spayed does?



## jaytori220 (Jul 23, 2008)

I am going to look at 3 goats needing home today and the male is a wether and the females are spayed. Is this something that is normally done as say like dogs? He told me that they were all nuetered and there are 1 male and 2 females. Why would females be spayed and does it make them a better pet and quieter?


----------



## RiverPines (Dec 12, 2006)

No its not routinely done.
I am surprised they are spayed, if they are.
It would be costly and goats don't take well to the anesthetics used.

I would want proof of spaying, which would be easy to get from the vet that did it.

As for the pet factor, goats are goats period. The only thing thats changes is they can not breed and bucks dont get bucky.
They still make the same noises and behave like goats.


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

Goats are excellent pets, good luck with them.

However, I would be HIGHLY doubtful of the females being spayed. It's WAY to dangerous to be routine, expensive, and pointless, really. Wethering, however, is often done at home by breeders. I've never heard of anyone having a spayed goat. Mainly probably because goats are LIVESTOCK and need to be bred yearly to make money. They are not really pet animals, though they do make good ones. 

The wether will NOT become 'bucky' IE, developed scent glands, pee on his legs, call to ladies, or try to breed - UNLESS a testicle was missed during castration which is sometimes possible during banding. However, if he had even one teste he would have male qualities and you'd notice. A simple surgery would then be needed but is unlikely.


----------



## jill.costello (Aug 18, 2004)

I really think it is more likely that the current owner is just uneducated than the does being actually spayed.

Probably something like; They dropped off the kids at the vet and said, "Do everything: disbud, worm, shots, neuter, the works." And then they picked them all up in the afternoon.......I'm sure only the little boys got the "extra" altering!!


----------



## sungirl (Jan 23, 2008)

One sure fire way to find out. Get a buck and wait 6 1/2 months. (Gives you a good 2 heat cycles to breed them.)

Patty.


----------



## deafgoatlady (Sep 5, 2007)

Well I do know that there is one lady who got her doe spayed.


----------



## jaytori220 (Jul 23, 2008)

Well we brought the guys home and the male is an ND. The females are smaller adn cobbier and look to be ND/Pygmy cross but could be ND. One has blue eyes and both are tri colored mostly white and some blk/brn. The owner told me that he didnt get them spayed but one was already spayed when he got her. And the other female was dropped off at his house by someone and never was able to get pregnant. So he assumed that she was spayed. The male is definatly a wether! The one female that he said WAS spayed is so layed back and so calm. The other isnt as much and all are super friendly.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Congratulations on your new goats!  Sounds like your going to have fun with them. I have a pygmy and her twins who are 1/2 ND. They are just so awesome!!! Post some pics if you can


----------



## deetu (Dec 19, 2004)

A friend of mine had hers spayed because the doe ripped when kidding (someone pulled it)and she told the vet to save her life.


----------



## jaytori220 (Jul 23, 2008)

Minelson said:


> Congratulations on your new goats!  Sounds like your going to have fun with them. I have a pygmy and her twins who are 1/2 ND. They are just so awesome!!! Post some pics if you can


They are really lovable and sweet. Moreso then my babies I have now. They are also ALOT bigger then my little guys and they are 7 months old now. They arent growing much. I will try to get some pics posted soon.


----------



## betsy h. (Sep 28, 2008)

I know a person who had her doe spayed- they took the uterus and left the ovaries, so the doe cycled, but could never breed again.


----------



## Cygnet (Sep 13, 2004)

I had a spayed doe. One of the ones I lost to the dogs. She had a belly full of dead kids that were all vastly oversized. I had the vet spay her because I was worried about it being a genetic issue. She was basically a pet -- I'd had her since birth and I couldn't bear to put her down and didn't want to keep her separate from the herd or risk an accidental breeding. 

Behaviorally, she acted like a wether. Her coat was much drier and a bit coarser than the other does.


----------

